# Sweet Tooth Fix



## Jodee (May 15, 2017)

MMMMM delicious sweet tooth fix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





3 teaspoons of chia seeds soaked in milk* (2 fl oz) for about 30 mins, 
( stir after 15 mins and again at 30 mins)
Add 3 teaspoons of organic mango live yoghurt stir in.

Enjoy 





* I used skimmed milk but I guess you could just soak in water.

100g of the yoghurt I used had 13.6 g carbs of which 13.3 g are sugars so not too bad. I think 3 teaspoons of the yoghurt maybe 50grams max so half the carbs/sugar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 definitely will enjoy this again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




about chia:

https://authoritynutrition.com/11-proven-health-benefits-of-chia-seeds/


----------



## Kaylz (May 15, 2017)

It's chia seed pudding  I haven't tried it myself although would like to, some variations you use unsweetened almond milk and refrigerate over night you can add cocoa or anything to it  x


----------



## Jodee (May 16, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> It's chia seed pudding  I haven't tried it myself although would like to, some variations you use unsweetened almond milk and refrigerate over night you can add cocoa or anything to it  x


Yes, its depends how much of the sugar or carbs you want to add to it, its a good one for optional variations


----------

